# Bancar



## Artemysa

Please, I need to know if this translation it's ok. I'm not sure at all. And the last phrase... I don't know now to translate it. 
Thanks!


*La grasa de Las Capitales*
_(The grease of the Capitals)_

*¿Qué importan ya tus ideales?*
(What does it matter your ideals?)
*¿Qué importa tu canción?*
(what does it matter your song?)
*La grasa de las capitales **cubre tu corazón.*
(the grease of the capitals covers your heart)​ 

(very looking people, "mask" people, the filthy grease like fugazzetta!)

La grasa de las capitales "_no se banca más"_.

Nota de la moderadora:
No se permite colocar más de cuatro versos o renglones de un texto o su traducción, leer las reglas del foro acerca de la propiedad intelectual, gracias.


----------



## Sca

Artemysa: ´No se banca más´= No se tolera más (de uso muy extendido en Argentina)


----------



## Artemysa

Claro! Yo estaba poniendo "Is not tolerable anymore". Está bien?
Y gracias!!


----------



## Artemysa

Hi!!
Maybe someone can help me now


----------



## Edwin

"The grease of the capitals" no tiene sentido en inglés. Puedes describir la oración en otras palabras? ¿ Por casualidad sea "capitales" lo mismo que "capitalistas"?  Y ¿qué quiere decir "grasa" en este contexto?  Tal vez algo como "dirty capitalists"? ¿O es diferente?


----------



## lforestier

Creo que la canción está hablando de como la gente se corrompe en las grandes urbes o quizas en la politica.
Como dice Edwin, en inglés no se va entender.
Capitol Hill Grease si estas hablando de EEUU.
Grease of the world's capital cities?


----------



## lforestier

Esto se parece a una discusión que tuvimos sobre como los provincianos ven a los capitalinos.


----------



## Sca

Arte: Me cuelo de nuevo en tu tópico. Leyendo la canción, creo entender que el escritor detesta las grandes ciudades y, en general, las define como algo grasoso y desagradable. Creo que me inclinaría por el término inglés 'slimy' (pronunciación = sláimy) con algo que luciría más o menos así: The slimy (big?) cities. Espero haberte sido de alguna ayuda


----------



## Edwin

Artemysa, he hecho algunas correccións usando en parte lo que dijo Sca : 
*La grasa de Las Capitales*
_(The slimy cities)_

*¿Qué importan ya tus ideales?*
(What do your ideals matter?)
*¿Qué importa tu canción?*
(what does your song matter?)
*La grasa de las capitales **cubre tu corazón.*
(the slim of the cities covers your heart)
 
*¿Por qué tienes que llorar?*
(Why do you have to cry?)


Qué quiere decir "gente re-vista"?  "very looking people" no tiene sentido en inglés. Tal vez:  "good lookiing people" o "sharp-eyed people"? 

La grasa de las capitales "_no se banca más"_.

The slim of the cities. I can't take it anymore.

Todavía nos falta un poeta para mejorarla. 

Nota de la moderadora: Ver nota en la consulta, gracias.


----------



## Artemysa

Edwin said:
			
		

> "The grease of the capitals" no tiene sentido en inglés. Puedes describir la oración en otras palabras? ¿ Por casualidad sea "capitales" lo mismo que "capitalistas"? Y ¿qué quiere decir "grasa" en este contexto? Tal vez algo como "dirty capitalists"? ¿O es diferente?


 
Gracias a todos por sus aportes!! 

En verdad no se está refiriendo a los capitalistas, más bien a las grandes urbes, como ya dijeron.  Ahora sigo mirando los otros post.


----------



## Artemysa

Sca said:
			
		

> Arte: Me cuelo de nuevo en tu tópico. Leyendo la canción, creo entender que el escritor detesta las grandes ciudades y, en general, las define como algo grasoso y desagradable. Creo que me inclinaría por el término inglés 'slimy' (pronunciación = sláimy) con algo que luciría más o menos así: The slimy (big?) cities. Espero haberte sido de alguna ayuda


 
Mucha ayuda!! Gracias otra vez


----------



## Artemysa

Gracias, muchas gracias Edwin! Me ayudaste mucho. Lástima que los post fueron editados porque eran muy largos (perdón, no sabía...). Así que pongo el resto de la canción, para ver tus otros aportes 

*Es que hay otro en tu lugar que dice:*
(It's there another in your place who says)
*"Vamos, vamos, la fama!"*
("Come on, come on, the fame!")
*Tu oportunidad está ahí, lo mismo me pasó a mí*
(your opportunity is there, the same thing happened to me)
*lo tienes todo, todo, no hay nada*
(you have everything, everything, there's nothing)

(por ahora pongo esto, porque más no se puede!)


----------



## Edwin

Artemysa, donde puse anteriormente "slim", no fue correcto. Debería ser "slime". Aquí copio definiciones de "slime" y "slimy" de www.onelook.com. Es interesante que la segunda tiene "The slimy cities" como un ejemplo. 


> slime
> # noun:   any thick messy substance
> # verb:   cover or stain with slime


*La grasa de Las Capitales*
The slimy cities.


> slimy
> # adjective:   covered with or resembling slime (Example: "A slimy substance covered the rocks")
> _(The slimy cities)_


*La grasa de las capitales **cubre tu corazón.*
(the slim*e *of the cities covers your heart)

 La grasa de las capitales "_no se banca más"_.
The slim*e* of the cities. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Edwin

He cambiado un poco algunas de tus traducciones.

*Es que hay otro en tu lugar que dice:*
(There is somebody else in your place who says.)
*"Vamos, vamos, la fama!"*
(Come on, come on, the fame and the glory!)
*Tu oportunidad está ahí, lo mismo me pasó a mí*
(There's your chance, the same thing happened to me)

¿Qué quiere decir "gente re-vista"? "Very looking people" no tiene sentido en inglés. Tal vez: "good lookiing people" o "sharp-eyed people"?


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

No recuerdo la canción. ¿dónde aparece gente re-vista? Según el contexto, podría ser "gente demasiado vista".


----------



## Edwin

> con esas chicas bien decoradas
> con esas viejas todas quemadas
> gente re vista, gente careta
> la grasa inmunda cual fugazzetta!
> No se banca más!



Se puede encontrar las letras completas en esta página


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Entonces sí, es "gente demasiado vista" "gente demasiado conocida", pero al mismo tiempo un juego de palabras con "revista", espectáculo humorístico-musical con chicas ligeras de ropa.
"Fugazzeta" es una variedad de pizza, con abundante queso mozzarella fundido chorreado.


----------



## Edwin

Entonces mi intento:



> con esas chicas bien decoradas
> con esas viejas todas quemadas
> gente re vista, gente careta
> la grasa inmunda cual fugazzetta!
> No se banca más!



with those decked out girls 
with those sunburnt old ladies
people seen too much, people unseen (?)
the filthy greasy pizza!
I can't take it anymore!




> decked out: adj : clothed or adorned with finery


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Me parece muy bien, por lo menos desde mi punto de vista, que no domino tanto el inglés. Una aclaración: "gente careta" quiere decir "gente caradura", gente que no tiene vergüenza.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

gente careta = gente hipócrita


----------



## Artemysa

Ayy, son unos genios!! La verdad es que me están ayudando mucho. Si, gente re-vista en verdad es un juego de palabras, porque si bien se refiere a que es gente "archiconocida", también es gente que está en las revistas. 
Gente careta es hipócrita, como dice Araceli


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> gente careta = gente hipócrita


 
De acuerdo. Los hipócritas suelen ser caraduras.


----------



## Artemysa

Bueno, muuuuchas gracias, ya tomé nota de todos sus aportes, ahora mi amigo va a entender la letra mucho mejor!! (evidentemente no soy buena con estas cosas!)


----------



## Edwin

Tal vez:

gente careta = *phony people*



> phony also phoney
> 1.
> 1. Not genuine or real; counterfeit: a phony credit card.
> 2. False; spurious: a phony name.
> 2. Not honest or truthful; deceptive: a phony excuse.
> 3.
> 1. *Insincere or hypocritical.*
> 2. Giving a false impression of truth or authenticity; specious.


----------



## Edwin

Maybe:  

gente re vista  =*people on parade*


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Edwin said:
			
		

> Maybe:
> 
> gente re vista =*people on parade*


 
Si bien "revista" significa "parade" (en el sentido militar), no es éste el caso.


----------



## Edwin

Es que "parade" no sólo tenga un sentido militar o desfile. Otras acepciones de *"parade"* incluyen:



> # An extended, usually showy succession: a parade of fads and styles.
> # An ostentatious show; an exhibition: make a parade of one's talents.



y como verbo



> #  To stroll in public, especially so as to be seen; promenade.
> # To behave so as to attract attention; show off.



Así que "to be on parade" se puede tener el sentido de "to show off " (fanfarronear ? ).


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Edwin said:
			
		

> Es que "parade" no sólo tenga un sentido militar o desfile. Otras acepciones de *"parade"* incluyen:
> 
> 
> 
> y como verbo
> 
> 
> 
> Así que "to be on parade" se puede tener el sentido de "to show off " (fanfarronear ? ).


 
Sí, ahora te entiendo. Traducir el juego de palabras es casi imposible - as usual - así que ahora veo que "people on parade" expresa bastante bien la idea de la canción.


----------



## alelifich

It means to support, when you support somebody.
Or it means to endure. To endure something


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Edwin said:
			
		

> Es que "parade" no sólo tenga un sentido militar o desfile. Otras acepciones de *"parade"* incluyen:
> 
> 
> 
> y como verbo
> 
> 
> 
> Así que "to be on parade" se puede tener el sentido de "to show off " (fanfarronear ? ).


 
Si estás preguntando si "fanfarronear" significa "to show off", te digo que sí, así es.


----------



## alelifich

> *La grasa de las capitales **cubre tu corazón.*
> (the slim of the cities covers your heart)
> 
> .


But grasa means fat, i mean, "the fat" (bacon has a lot of fat). Slim sounds very strange to me.


----------



## Edwin

alelifich said:
			
		

> But grasa means fat, i mean, "the fat" (bacon has a lot of fat). Slim sounds very strange to me.



Anteriormente la he corregido a *slime*. *slim* era un error.



> *slime*
> 
> 1. A thick sticky slippery substance.
> 2. Biology. A mucous substance secreted by certain animals, such as catfishes and slugs.
> 3. Soft moist earth; mud.
> 4. A slurry containing very fine particulate matter.
> 5. Vile or disgusting matter.
> 6. Slang. A despicable or repulsive person.


----------



## Edwin

alelifich said:
			
		

> But grasa means fat, i mean, "the fat" (bacon has a lot of fat). Slim sounds very strange to me.



"the fat of the cities covers your heart" suena raro en inglés.  Pero decir algo como  "the slime of the cities covers your heart"  es comprensible y creo que lleva el sentido muy bien.


----------



## alelifich

Edwin said:
			
		

> "the fat of the cities covers your heart" suena raro en inglés.  Pero decir algo como  "the slime of the cities covers your heart"  es comprensible y creo que lleva el sentido muy bien.


What can you tell me about "the fat of the land" the music album by the prodigy then? A mí me suena bien the fat of the cities.


----------



## Edwin

alelifich said:
			
		

> What can you tell me about "the fat of the land" the music album by the prodigy then? A mí me suena bien the fat of the cities.



"fat" in "the fat of the land" significa mejor parte o riquezas de la tierra.

Encontré este:

fat: The best or richest part: living off the fat of the land.
Fertile or productive; rich: “It was a fine, green, fat landscape”
Mira aquí para leer más sobre el sentido de fat 


En el caso de "la grasa de las capitales" según lo que he entendido, "grasa" no sería algo deseable. "fat" puede ser bueno, pero "slime" no es atractivo.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Edwin said:
			
		

> "fat" in "the fat of the land" significa mejor parte o riquezas de la tierra.
> 
> Encontré este:
> 
> fat: The best or richest part: living off the fat of the land.
> Fertile or productive; rich: “It was a fine, green, fat landscape”
> Mira aquí para leer más sobre el sentido de fat
> 
> 
> En el caso de "la grasa de las capitales" según lo que he entendido, "grasa" no sería algo deseable. "fat" puede ser bueno, pero "slime" no es atractivo.


 
Completamente de acuerdo. "Grasa" suena como algo desagradable, sucio. "Estoy todo engrasado", "I am very dirty".
Y como se mencionó en una intervención anterior, una "persona grasa" o "un grasa", es una persona ordinaria, de mal gusto, de maneras poco elegantes.


----------



## alelifich

Te aclaro que en el tema musical grasa tiene una mala connotación.
Y por otro lado, sé lo que significa "ser grasa" , pero acá no se refiere a eso.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

alelifich said:
			
		

> Te aclaro que en el tema musical grasa tiene una mala connotación.
> Y por otro lado, sé lo que significa "ser grasa" , pero acá no se refiere a eso.


 
Perdón alelifich, creo que no había entendido bien a dónde apuntaba tu intervención.


----------



## Edwin

en vez de "slime" y "slimy" en el contexto de la canción se puede usar "grease" y "greasy" con casi el mismo sentido.


----------

